# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  چگونه یک عبارت ریاضی را محاسبه کنیم؟

## محمد کاشانی

با سلام
من یک تازه کار هستم
می خواستم یک رشته از عبارات ریاضی را که شامل توابع محدودی است محاسبه کنم
مثلا رشته مورد نظر به صورت 
2*3+(5-6)/((54-2)sin)
می باشد
قبلا از کمک همه دوستان تشکر می کنم

----------


## Inprise

به عنوان یه تازه کار ، برای Math Expression Parsing میتونی از  ابزارهائی مثل UCalc  استفاده کنی .

----------

